# Girls Soccer Game



## JBeckwith (Oct 14, 2012)

My first time shooting any kind of sport with my 5D Mk II. Was limited to what I could capture since I was shooting with a 24-105. Here are a few of the shots I liked (w/minimal PP in Lightroom).




IMG_0672 by Joe Beckwith, on Flickr




IMG_0673 by Joe Beckwith, on Flickr




IMG_0634 by Joe Beckwith, on Flickr




IMG_0545 by Joe Beckwith, on Flickr


----------



## AprilForever (Oct 14, 2012)

Noce!!! But try to get the sun on their faces next time...


----------



## DB (Oct 14, 2012)

2nd shot is a good moment, but pity you were not facing the kicker...then it would've been a great shot. But you learn with experience. Thanks for sharing though. It's sample shots what makes CR interesting.


----------



## brianboru (Oct 14, 2012)

It was fun to see your shots as it's a nice full-frame comparison for me. Getting reasonable soccer shots is what got me into DSLR photography. Here is one of my sets with what look to be the same age of girls (U12). The combination for these is mostly a 7D with a 70-200f4L + 1.4Kenko TC.

http://flic.kr/s/aHsjC98qJc


----------



## JBeckwith (Oct 14, 2012)

AprilForever said:


> Noce!!! But try to get the sun on their faces next time...


Yeah I would have much rather preferred to be on the other side with the sun behind me but unfortunately I wasn't able to get over there. Having the sun in front of me made it much more difficult.


----------



## Menace (Oct 14, 2012)

Good effort, thanks for sharing. Hopefully you'll have a better vantage point to shoot from next time.

Cheers


----------



## gunnar997 (Oct 20, 2012)

AprilForever said:


> Noce!!! But try to get the sun on their faces next time...


or even try get them back lit too.. side lighting is never really the best from my experience


----------



## ScottyP (Oct 20, 2012)

You nailed the focus. Good job. 
You were just on the wrong side of the field. You should have the sun at your back, and in the faces of your subjects, not the other way round. Here the subjects are back-lit, which is about as bad as you can make it for you.


----------

